

Startup Visa Documentary - Stevenup7002
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Nz4N2K64o8

======
trumbo
I really hope The Startup Visa goes somewhere:

<http://startupvisa.com/>

------
dreamux
This is discouraging.

